# Revision vom Obsidian 800D



## Threshold (19. November 2011)

Hi Corsair Leute

Mich würde mal interessieren wann es eine neue Revision des Obsidian 800D gibt?
Ich hab mit das Gehäuse gekauft und auch gleich das neue Front Panel mit USB 3.

Das Gehäuse gibt es schon eine Weile, wird es demnächst überarbeitet?


----------



## Bluebeard (21. November 2011)

aktuell nein - wir bringen sicher neue Cases und auch in der Obsidian Serie - aber das 800D ist derzeit noch nicht auf der "Exchange" Liste


----------

